# Moving Vitamins and food



## coopcon314 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, all. Happy New Year! We are moving with a baby to KL this week and confused a bit by the conflicting info on air and sea shipping vitamins and food items. I believe we can only have up to 75 ringgits per person in food in our luggage - no shipping of food, correct? Also, what are the rules on vitamins? Can they be air or sea shipped?

Many thanks in advance for your guidance!


----------

